# Holiday weightloss



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've joined a challenge with about a dozen coworkers to lose weight over the holidays and we started Wed. Anyone else fighting these fattening months?

I'm not doing anything specific. Just calorie counting and focusing on healthier choices. My biggest issue is eating at work since there's a cafeteria and no end of snacks. To combat that I am working to pack lunches every day. And making sure I have a couple containers of fruits and veggies to snack on at my desk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## LizKapoor (Nov 20, 2013)

Incorporating exercise daily would also help


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, I have a home gym . Was hoping others were doing holiday challenges, but it's a hard time of year to try.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I use the app "lose it" . It helps log what I eat and tells me percentages of carb protein fat I'm eating each day. I don't really count calories though it will figure out how many calories u should eat for the amount of weight you want to lose. It also lets you log excersize and will figure how many calories you burn and subtract it from your daily budget. I almost never eat enough calories from the tends I've seen . My workout has waned a bit. I do yoga daily, not the tv yoga , actual yoga lol. Yoga shouldn't be strenuous , I hear ppl at work my age and some younger complain about back pain and aches when they get out of bed. Not me. The daily stretches I do keep me from experiencing those " growing older pains" . I also run with my pup 20 -30 min a day. And multiple games of fetch tjroughout. He's a large breed so he needs a lot of excersize. As an indoor dog I make sure we play
outside a lot. I have a bow flex..,, guess how Much I use it? Lol also an elliptical . It is a blanket dryer . I do want to start doing some preventative work on the bow flex tho. Chest arms and shoulders ... Gravity is a 37 yo nightmare lol. At 145 and 5 '4 I want to lose 20 lbs but I wouldn't mind staying this size if I could tone up a bit more.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope you get to enjoy your equipment! I use myFitnessPal that sounds pretty similar. It syncs up with the body media armband I have so I don't even need to log exercise, it adjusts to my measured calorie burn for the day. I really like the armband, it takes all the guesswork out of deciding the right intake for the day since I have the actual burn and can just subtract 500 or 1000 calories from it and eat right for each day,


----------

